# Certified copies?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me who I need to go to to have certified copies of documents made please?

More particularly, can a bank manager do it?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Our bank manager, Millennium bcp in Castanheira de Pera, does it for free. Take your own photocoies and he will stamp and sign them for you.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Should have added if you have an account with them, of course.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Maggy

I went into that very bank today but the normal manager was on leave and his temporary replacement told me they're not allowed to do it?

He's back on Monday so I'll try the man himself and see if I get lucky. 

We're in Nodeirinho which is between Casta & figueiro Dos Vinhos near the IC8 junction...... where are you?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I only use Bank to confirm I'm still alive for one pension who check yearly

I didn't think Banks could Certify documents but? 
Can depend on why you need Documents certified, and what the other end will accept, the other place where you get a nice Official Embossed Stamp is your local Junta da Freguesia (Certificao e Authentico)who are legally empowered to authenticate a copy of a document, some do it free some charge, the Post Office can do same but will charge, then Solicitors, then Notary who can only notarize Portuguese documents.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah....... I think I've seen a sign near or in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos town hall that says something about Junta da Freguesia..... I'll try to find them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this it Junta de Freguesia de Figueir dos Vinhos


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yep...... My better half has just told me it's opposite the electrical shop so assuming she's right, I reckon I'll be able to get what I want tomorrow morning. 

Thanks folks


----------

